
Show HN: Minimum Viable Bash Prompt - hydandata
https://github.com/chkhd/bash-prompt
======
hydandata
I do not need 99% of what things like bash-it or oh-my-bash do so I made this
simple prompt. If you like it enjoy :)

------
yesiamyourdad
Neat, I work on AWS all day so my main concern is "Which system am I on, DEV,
QA, PROD?", so I modified my prompt to tell me that. Git status would be a
cool addition too.

